# Fort Gaines....Dauphin Island



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

Got that feeling when I woke today....I had to fish. Felt great, Bama rolled the Hogs....Saints will be on @ 12...so gave myself a time limit today.:shifty: 6-10:45am. Every fisherman has their ritual in the morning while preparing to go to the wadda. Me....check Tackle....gather bait( caught some nice Pogies and some iddie biddie shrimp with a few decent ones mixed) and ride out.  Got to Fort Gaines MY FAVORITE SPOT...Rocks...SAND...DEEP WATER, HARD TIDES... >>>>>>>1st cast (shrimp) 17 incher, 2nd cast(pogie) 19 incher, 3rd cast(pogie) 22 incher, 4th cast(shrimp) 20 incher.......then nothing, zip, zero...for a hour :001_huh:. Was fishing first jetty so I walk back to the pier...floated bait to jetty and caught few more all were between 14 and 22 inches...AND A SLOT RED.....ALOT OF FREAKING GRASS.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

looks like dinner to me


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like a good day to me! Did you use a trap on the crabs or pick them by hand?


----------



## mcbig1 (Sep 25, 2008)

dang slim,nice catch !!!!!my brothers and i are headed down this wednesday night
and we,re going to stay till sunday.cant wait man !!!!!!
mike


----------



## Lil Skeet (Jul 29, 2008)

:notworthy:Very nice morning. Looks like class was in session. :notworthy:


----------



## highbars (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Looks likw you got some of Pier#rs pets outta his honey hole


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

man o man are those fried crabs? I've never seen em done like that. making my mouth water


----------

